# Pics from Costa Rica + 7D Mark II Thoughts...



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought I'd post a few more from Costa Rica.

I've also added a video about how I set up my 7D Mark II autofocus here - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautiful Glen


----------



## Cory (Nov 13, 2014)

Well those are spectacular.


----------



## rcarca (Nov 13, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Beautiful Glen



+1 (many times over!)


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I thought I'd post a few more from Costa Rica.
> 
> I've also added a video about how I set up my 7D Mark II autofocus here - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html
> ... (shortening the quote)



Interesting and informative video, Glenn! Thanks for your effort to bring us that.

The BBF*2 seem to be a smart way after all. I was dubious at first when I saw someone mention it, but it looks like it could be the way to go for serious bird shooting.
The new options, in creating and building up your personal configurations, will likely take some time to get right.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh, I forgot... *slaps self*
The birds from Costa Rica are truly awesome!


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice shots -- what i like about his production - looks like a real bird and a real branch and leaves. 

Sometimes, what shows up here is so photo-shopped, it looks more 'cartoon-ish' ... Personally, that's not what appeals to me.

These shots make me want to see more from this shooter ... nice job, Glenn.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2014)

Great shots Glenn. 8)


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 14, 2014)

Man, those are pretty pics. That vulture picture is the best picture of the fugliest bird I've ever seen!


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh wow!

These are spectacular Glenn.

May I ask which lens you used and if flash was used for that owl shot please?

Great stuff


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shots Glenn. 8)



+1 8)


----------



## meywd (Nov 14, 2014)

Amazing shots, and a great 7D Mark II page.


----------



## airseb (Nov 14, 2014)

Magnifiques! May I ask what lens did you use?


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 15, 2014)

Glenn, enjoyed the bird photos, but I enjoyed the video on setting up the custom buttons more. I'd never used back focus buttons before and found them very natural and useful. One thing I did differently was to leave the main shutter button as is. I found that if I was using a back AF button it overrides what the shutter button half-press is configured to do by itself. That is an easy way to have three different AF setups selectable with the touch of a button. This obviates the need to switch the functionality of the shutter half-press as you indicate in your video. Anyway, I was able to try out the three different AF modes at a football playoff game this evening and quickly got used to selecting the right mode for a particular situation. Of the 520 photos I shot this evening less than 10 were not focused on the intended target. I give most of the credit to the 7D2 and its wonderful AF and the rest of the credit to you and your video for getting me to set up the camera so I could quickly experiment with and explore this very capable AF system. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Nov 15, 2014)

Cool pics, super birds, super jels you get to spend so much time in central america! But whats with the big OOF blob on that last one? Its really distracting. Otherwise, really awesome stuff.

Also, good info in the setup video. When I was demoing the 7DII in a store I was bummed that I couldn't just switch from 65pt auto select to a given point just by using the joystick without hitting a button first. Good to know you can change that in setup. Do you happen to know if there is any way to make the 65pt auto-select prioritize the center AF point like it does on the 1D?


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Nov 16, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I thought I'd post a few more from Costa Rica.
> 
> I've also added a video about how I set up my 7D Mark II autofocus here - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html



hey glen, I didn't know you were a member of this forum, but anyway, wanted to say, I love your work and all you put in to getting those amazing images. nice you see you here.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 17, 2014)

The OOF blob looks like it is Vulture #2, looking at the vulture in focus "Hey bud, what's up?"
I rather like it in context. 

Splendid as always. That's quite the fancy Pileated-ish woodpecker there.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 16, 2021)

Awesome imagesGlen! At 3am was sitting at the kitchen table looking at your favorites of 2020 I too love that image of that purple Hummer. They are all great though.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 18, 2021)

Some great shots. Costa Rica is certainly blessed with beautiful birds


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Jan 18, 2021)

All better than I can do.

Great shots


----------

